# what lures should i get



## mkclanm (Jan 11, 2009)

This is going to be my first time fishing from the pier and i want to know what lures i should stock up on before the season hits. If you guys could tell me what ones are good and help me by telling me what are some of the species i can target off the pier. I have my 12' poles for bottom fishing but i got an inshore extreme rod for jigging and messing around while those are sitting there. any help is appreciated. also if you could post a link to like the bass pro site so i know what the lure looks like. thanks alot


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_53188____SearchResults

chart w/ orange head be a good one
red and white be good also.
a pink one be good to have when the spanish come


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

my favorite gotchas are 

yellow head / white body
chart. head / white body
red head / white body
all pink is my favorite caught tons of fish on it this past summer


i found a new one that really looked sweet and swam really well last year untill a spanish a hughe spanish hit it so hard it knocked the head off of the jig
It was tiger striped had bluging red eyes with a grey body and white belly 
7/8oz

its the first gotcha i have ever seen like it and it the best one i have used yet when i go back to bass pro for the Game fish tagging program i gota get more of them. Only got 1 last year it lasted a long time till the spanish came through


----------



## 1morecast (Jul 13, 2008)

I use nothing other then the Electric Chicken, I buy them by the box!!!


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Dont forget or should I say under estimate the power of the double bucktail, any respectful pier fisherman should have several in his box, I like red/white, dam jerk jiggers hahaha LOL....


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

blakester said:


> Dont forget or should I say under estimate the power of the double bucktail, any respectful pier fisherman should have several in his box, I like red/white, dam jerk jiggers hahaha LOL....


and a cheater rig


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

And my all time favorite a dag on CLARKSPOON, I will personaly be given out lessons on that this year at LIP ofcourse...LOL


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Take you a 1ounce mahat( thats a arrow head buck tail) and small clarkspoon and make a tandem rig out of it, and what you have there is pure magic...TAIGS


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

cannt forget my custom gotchas colored with nail polish and my black spray paited gotchas


----------



## 1morecast (Jul 13, 2008)

I concur on the double bucktail, and I do keep those on hand. Both red & white, and all white.


----------



## 1morecast (Jul 13, 2008)

I have also made a few pin release clips out of my old Gotcha body's too.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

get the rest but get a "kastmaster" or 3. always in my box. 3/4- 2.5oz.


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

Just picked up a couple of redhead with white body and whitehead with pick bodied gotcha's from Basspro today!


----------



## tdog jones (Feb 22, 2009)

1/4oz jighead and a GULP! 4'' swimming mullet chartreuse :beer::beer:


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

Is there a particular color that you like with the Gulp.


----------



## landingcrew (Jun 17, 2008)

pepper, chartruse sp?, white with a red leadhead


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

gotchas for blues spanish trout 
stingsilvers/glass minnows when ya cant reach em with the gotchas
clarkspoons..spanish/albert killers
bucktails tiny to 2-3 ounces..flounder craoker cobia stripers bluefish..what wont kit a bucktail?
gulp shrimp on a jighead catch all kindsa stuff
grubs/mirrolures if ya like trout fishing
sabikis(nt sure if that a lure, but they catch everything)
yo zuri hardbaits can be deadly on blues that wont touch anything else


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

I picked up the 4" new penny shrimp and the 4" chart gulps today...Could not find the white anywhere!


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

05 grand slam said:


> cannt forget my custom gotchas colored with nail polish and my black spray paited gotchas


i had to explain that to my sister when she noticed half her bottle of red nail polish was gone. i put red dots on my red and white got-chas. i also teid a bucktail open eye hook and attched it to a 1 1/2oz got-cha.
my fav colors would be
red/white
red/chatuese
chart/silver
red/gold

i havent seen a particular color that didnt work. imo have some large, med. and small sizes around though.


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

with the gotchas...gold or silver hooks?


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Gold its got the"bling bling".


----------



## mkclanm (Jan 11, 2009)

well i thank everyone for all your help. i have bought a bunch of lures ( about 25) and i appreciate all your help. most of them were gotchas. i bought one then tried it out in the indoor pool of my hotel and love the way it swam. i think its gonna be my favorite


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

chris storrs said:


> gotchas for blues spanish trout
> stingsilvers/glass minnows when ya cant reach em with the gotchas
> clarkspoons..spanish/albert killers
> bucktails tiny to 2-3 ounces..flounder craoker cobia stripers bluefish..what wont kit a bucktail?
> ...



Nice job Chris, could've started with this and closed the thread. One reason you usually can't find a color is that color works best, you might try shopping online for what you're looking for and can't find locally.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

how do u work a yo-zuri lure fro ma pier(unless ur tlakign about those jigs)? can u wor ka topwater lrue fro ma pier(never tried this my self but when buker are in huge schools if a large popepr can be worked, im sure i could get something big)


----------

